# Neuerscheinungen, die den Markt beeinflussen?



## messy (29. März 2017)

Hi,

ich möchte mir einen neuen Gaming PC zusammenstellen und bin total raus aus der Materie. Das letzte Mal habe ich mich 2009 ausgiebig mit der Materie beschäftigt. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob gerade ein guter Zeitpunkt ist, oder man noch etwas warten sollte, da Preise sich "stark" verändern könnten? Habe z.B. etwas von Ryzen Prozessoren gelesen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. März 2017)

Wie üblich gilt:

Brauchst du die Leistung heute --> kauf die Leistung heute!
Brauchst du die Leistung in vier Wochen --> kauf in vier Wochen!
Brauchst du die Leistung in einem Jahr --> kauf in einem Jahr!

usw......kurz gesagt: warten kannst du immer 

Die Ryzen CPUs sind übrigens zum Teil schon am Markt. Es kommen aber noch die Sechskerner und das wohl für einen guten Kurs....vllt muss/wird Intel dann an seinen Preisen was machen. Glauben tu ich aber nicht dran 
Bei den GPUs ist gerade die GTX 1080 Ti erschienen und bei AMD wartet man auf Vega. Prognose: Vega wird sich der 1080 Ti vermutlich knapp geschlagen geben müssen und 50W mehr verbrauchen. Ob das zutrifft wissen wir, wenn Vega da ist.

Für alles weitere empfehle ich dir die zwei Links:

CPU-Roadmap 2017 - 2018: Kunftige AMD- und Intel-CPUs/-APUs in der Ubersicht [Februar 2017]
GPU-Roadmap 2017 - 2018: Geforce- und Radeon-Grafikkarten der nachsten Generation [Marz]


----------

